# ich bin jetzt auch hier...



## kerstin42 (21. Feb. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mich gerne bei euch vorstellen.
Ich heisse Kerstin und bin 42 Jahre alt. Ich liebe das Wasser und alles was darin so rumwuselt.
In meinem Wohnzimmer steht ein Aqu - terarium wo drei Italienische Bergmolche zuhause sind.
Unsere Nachbarn haben größere Teiche mit Fischbesatz. Dort tummeln sich auch verschiedene Amphibienarten. Ich sitze sehr gerne an Teichen und schaue mir das Treiben dort an. Sehr schön finde ich die __ Libellen, wenn sie an den Teich kommen. Und das Konzert von Fröschen ist wunderschön.
Deswegen wollte ich auch einen Teich. Einen großen können wir nicht anlegen, dafür ist der Garten nich groß genug. Aber einen kleinen ( ok sehr kleinen) Teich, das war möglich.
So habe ich im letzten Spätsommer eine "größere Nierenschale" gekauft. Es ist ein Fertigteich aus Kunststoff in Nierenform. Dort habe ich in den untersten Bereich __ Hornkraut gepflanzt, welches den Winter gut überstanden hat und hoffentlich bei der Beseitigung der Algen hilfreich sein wird. Ausserdem habe ich noch __ Iris und verschiedene andere Pflanzen eingesetzt.
Wobei ich nicht sagen kann was davon den Winter überlebt hat. Der Farn scheint neu auszutreiben.
Im Teich wohnen auch zwei __ Muscheln die das Wasser filtern( sollen).
Ich möchte versuchen so wenig wie möglich "einzugreifen" in das natürliche Geschehen an der "Pfütze" wie mein Mann meinen Teich so liebevoll nennt. Das soll heissen, einmal mit Wasser aufgefüllt und bepflanzt und dann der Natur ihren lauf lassen.  

So, nun wisst ihr was ich so vorhabe und ich hoffe das ich so dann und wann mal bei euch fragen kann, wenn was unklar ist. Vielleicht habe ich ja auch einen schwerwiegenden Denkfehler und jemand von euch klärt mich darüber auf.

Ich wünsche euch allen eine schöne Zeit mit euren Teichen,
lg kerstin


----------



## Christine (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ich bin jetzt auch hier...*

Hallo Kerstin,

und herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns. Ich hab Dich wegen der immensen Größe Deines Teiches mal hier in die Miniteich-Abteilung verschoben.

Ein paar Fotos von Deinem Teich wären nett.

Auch so ein kleines Teichlein kann eine Oase sein - gerade von Molchen und Fröschen gern genommen - aber sei nicht enttäuscht, wenn Du nach diesem Winter feststellen musst, daß sich Deine *Muscheln* verabschiedet haben. Diese Tiere sind für so kleine Teiche nicht geschaffen und verhungern früher oder später.


----------



## kerstin42 (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ich bin jetzt auch hier...*

Hallo Blumenelse,
also bisher habe ich eine Muschel gesehen und die lebte (noch?), die andere konnte ich noch nicht finden.
Ich überlege ob ich "gute algen", aus dem Aqua-terrarium, als Sauerstoffspender in den Miniteich einsetzen kann.
Was meinst du dazu?

 Auch das Aquaterrarium steht seit ca. 1,5 jahren, ist mit verschiedenen Pflanzen besetzt und hat keinerlei Technik. Die Algen sind gut gewachsen und ich könnte ein paar Büschel entnehmen ohne das Gleichgewicht nachhaltig zu stören.

Morgen sollen es bei uns 12,5 grad geben, freu
lg kerstin


----------



## Christine (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ich bin jetzt auch hier...*

Hallo Kerstin,

es wäre schön, wenn die Muschel noch lebt - woran hast Du das gesehen?

Und was sind "gute" Algen? Aber wenn die Temperatur stimmt, warum nicht. Was kann groß passieren? Im Zweifelsfalle lösen sie sich auf und werden Dünger.


----------



## kerstin42 (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ich bin jetzt auch hier...*

hallo Christine,
also ich habe die Muschel einfach eine Etage hochgesetzt und am nächsten Tag war sie wieder woanders, also muss sie sich bewegt haben.
Ausserdem hatte ich sie flach hingelegt und nun steht sie "hochkant".

Mit den Algen habe ich mich vertan, ich meinte Moose. In meinem Becken habe ich Javamoos in größerer Menge und ich überlege ob es Sinn macht dieses __ Moos in den Teich einzubringen um den Sauerstoffgehalt zu erhöhen und die Algen auf natürliche Weise in Schach zu halten.

lg kerstin


----------



## Aquabernd (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ich bin jetzt auch hier...*

Hallo Kerstin,
frage zu den __ Muscheln : hast Du sand im Teich? 

glg bernd


----------



## Christine (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ich bin jetzt auch hier...*

Hallo Kerstin,

ja - das klingt, als ob diese Muschel noch lebt. Den Versuch mit dem Javamoos würde ich auf jeden Fall mal machen. 

Schön wäre es, wenn Du ein paar Fotos für uns hättest und uns weiter darüber berichtest.


----------



## kerstin42 (24. Feb. 2010)

@ Bernd
ja es ist ein wenig Sand im Teich und etwas eingespülte Erde vom Herbst wo es geschüttet hat wie noch nie. Ausserdem noch Pflanzenreste zb. blätter usw. 
Die zweite Muschel habe ich heute auch gefunden, aber ich müsste sie von ganz unten aus dem Teich hochholen. Was ich sehen kann, ist das sie fest verschlossen scheint.Genau wie die erste auch.
lg kerstin

Hallo Christine,
mein Mann hat versprochen mich in die Geheimnisse des Bildereinstellens einzuweisen. Dann kann ich euch auch meine unmengen an Wasserasseln zeigen!!

Das Javamoos habe ich heute eingesetzt. Mal sehen ob es klappt, ich werde weiter berichten und euch (wenn ich es gelernt habe) mit Fotos "Todschmeissen".

lg kerstin


----------



## Aquabernd (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ich bin jetzt auch hier...*

@ kerstin,
habe auch zwei Teichmuscheln im Aq mit ca 7 cm Sandschicht. Ist sehr interresant Sie zu beobachten.
Das die __ muscheln sich schließen sich ist ja auch normal.

glg bernd


----------



## kerstin42 (25. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ich bin jetzt auch hier...*

Hier sehr ihr nun die ersten selber eingestellten Bilder von meiner "Pfütze". 
lg kerstin


----------



## Christine (25. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ich bin jetzt auch hier...*

Hallo Kerstin,

sieht sehr schön bepflanzt und dekoriert aus - wenn das Grün erst richtig sprießt, ist das bestimmt ein sehr schönes Teichlein.


----------



## schilfgrün (25. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ich bin jetzt auch hier...*

Hallo Kerstin,

wenn alles erst einmal wieder grünt und blüht  ... wird es sehr schön aussehen - das erhoffe ich mir auch für unseren Teich.
Eine Frage an Dich - Dein Hund - ist das ein Riesenschnauzer ?

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## kerstin42 (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ich bin jetzt auch hier...*

Hallo Ingo,
ja ich hoffe das alles so aussieht wie ich es mir vorstelle. Und ich hoffe das sich der eine oder andere Frosch bei uns niederlässt.

Toby ist ein Mischling. Du hast recht, er ist zur Hälfte ein Riesenschnautzer. Die andere Hälfte ist ein Irischer Wolfshund gewesen.
Toby hat eine Schulterhöhe von (zuletzt) 75 cm. 
Er ist ein super Familienhund mit starkem Jagdtrieb, so das er leider nicht von der Leine gelassen werden darf. Aber als Familienhund ist er absolut unschlagbar.

lg kerstin


----------



## axel (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ich bin jetzt auch hier...*

Hallo kerstin

Von mir auch ein herzliches Willkommen 

:willkommen

In dem mit Wasser gefüllten  Rand der Teichschale könntest Du noch Sumpfschwertlilien und Sumpfdotterblumen pflanzen . 
Sumpfschwertlilien haben auch eine gute Wasserreinigungs Wirkung !

lg
axel


----------



## schilfgrün (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ich bin jetzt auch hier...*

Hallo Kerstin,

mit dem Bewuchs müssen wir wohl alle noch etwas Geduld haben - ich habe auch überwiegend einen Sommergarten, der jetzt ziemlich schlimm aussieht. 
Wir haben das Glück der Wassernähe eines großen See`s, so daß sich __ Frösche, __ Schlangen u.s.w. in der Regel selbst ansiedeln. Du kannst aber auch an einen nahgelegenen Bachlauf gehen und einige Frösche an Deinen Teich umsiedeln.


> Toby ist ein Mischling. Du hast recht, er ist zur Hälfte ein Riesenschnautzer. Die andere Hälfte ist ein Irischer Wolfshund gewesen.
> Toby hat eine Schulterhöhe von (zuletzt) 75 cm.


Dein Toby ist auch ein prima Mix, - sehr interessante Mischung. Ich hatte einen schwarzen Russen, in dem u.a. auch ein Riesenschnauzer steckte - ursprünglich als sowjetischer Kampfhund gezüchtet - war unglaublich lieb und ein extrem guter Wachhund mit 64 kg und 74 cm Schulterhöhe.

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## Digicat (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ich bin jetzt auch hier...*

Servus Ingo



			
				Schilfgrün schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst aber auch an einen nahgelegenen Bachlauf gehen und einige __ Frösche an Deinen Teich umsiedeln.


Keine gute Idee 

Meines Wissens darf weder Frosch/Krötenlaich aus natürlichen Gewässern entnommen werden, noch Adulte Individuen übersiedelt werden ... Sie unterliegen dem Artenschutzgesetzt und sind teilweise auf der "Roten Liste" also als gefährdet eingestuft ....

Edit: Und ausserdem ... wenn die Frösche und __ Kröten den Teich und Garten von Kerstin als besiedelungswert betrachten, dann kommen sie von ganz alleine ....


----------



## kerstin42 (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ich bin jetzt auch hier...*

hallo Helmut,
da ich mich intensiver mit Molchen und Co befasst habe, weis ich das man adulte Tiere nicht umsiedeln darf, zumal diese dann meistens sowieso nicht bleiben würden.
Aber das dies auch für den Laich gilt war selbst mir neu.
Gut das man immer noch was dazu lernen kann.

Ich denke das die __ Frösche auch von sich aus hier mal vorbeischauen.

Ein schönes Wochenende wünsche ich euch,
alles liebe 
kerstin


----------



## Christine (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ich bin jetzt auch hier...*

Hallo Kerstin,

Helmut hat Recht - es gilt auch für Laich. Wenn der Teich und Umgebung passen, brauchst Du Dir auch keine Sorgen zu machen - dann kommen Frosch &  Co. freiwillig. Wenn sie nicht freiwillig einziehen macht es auch keinen Sinn, sie ansiedeln zu wollen, denn dann gibt es einen Grund dafür.

Wichtig ist aber nicht nur ein schön bepflanzter Teich sondern auch genügend Deckung in der Nähe. Denn die meisten Lurchis gehen auch gerne in der Umgebung auf Futtersuche. Ausgenommen vielleicht die grünen Wasserfrösche, die sitzen lieber in der Sonne und warten bis das Futter vorbeifliegt.


----------



## schilfgrün (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: ich bin jetzt auch hier...*

Sorry Kerstin,

ich bin eben etwas verwöhnt von meiner Umgebung und muß meinen Tipp als Tipp zurückziehen - aber auch ich lerne immer gerne etwas dazu 1

Liebe Grüße - :smoki


----------

